# Next set of questions



## Akita (Dec 22, 2006)

I would like to know what I might expect and how to handle these problems

I will be getting an Akita which is about 5 or 6 months old..It is going to be spayed and given all the shots..So on the 8th I should be bringing her home.

1.How will I know when I need to walk her. At this age and being in a pound which is a good one. I have no idea how to start training her to poop out side. I will ask them what time she is walked and how often but I did see she made in her kennel since they do not have the time to just care for one animal.
2.Will I have to walk her in the middle of the night or is that age old enough to hold it till the Morn. 

3.I have read that it is never to old to crate train. 

4.I know this is hard to answer, but will she mark here territory in the house by pissing on stuff...I understand it does depend on the dog.


I was at the pound playing with her yesterday and it seems she has some understanding of don't bite and the word NO...She was not jumpy in the erratic skitzo way..She wanted to play and be petted..She did mouth at your hands if you played with her, but not if you just wanted to pet her. If you clapped your hands she would respond to you.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

1) Just starting out, I recommend taking her out hourly. As you learn her schedule and she picks up on the concept of eliminating outdoors you can adjust this time frame. Be sure to keep a close eye on her in between so you can prevent accidents.
2) At 5-6 months of age, she should be able to hold it through the night.
3) Crate training can be started at any age.
4) Because she is a spayed female, it is unlikely that she will mark indoors.


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

1. _How will I know when I need to walk her. At this age and being in a pound which is a good one. I have no idea how to start training her to poop out side. I will ask them what time she is walked and how often but I did see she made in her kennel since they do not have the time to just care for one animal._

Establish a routine. Walk her in the morning, afternoon and evening. Doesn't have to be long - a block or two. Your pup probably is not used to a leash anyway. So you have to think more of a very young pup who doesn't know anything.

To train her for potty outside, take her out about 1/2 hour after eating. Do not play with her outside - but encourage her to "go potty" and stand there till she does. Then praise her a lot. After she pottys then you can play a game, ball, etc.

Also watch for signs that she might need to go - pacing around, squatting or starting to do it in a corner. If she starts to go, tell her no and take her quickly outside to finish. Be sure to clean up any spots she does wet on with Nature's Miracle which will help eliminate the odor so she doesn't use the spot again.


2. _Will I have to walk her in the middle of the night or is that age old enough to hold it till the Morn._

No she should be able to hold it that long. Just be sure to take her outside to potty before she goes to bed. Keep her crated till she is reliable for going outside - that way you elimate accidents.

4. _I know this is hard to answer, but will she mark here territory in the house by pissing on stuff...I understand it does depend on the dog.
_

Females don't mark in the house like a male would, so you shouldn't have to worry about that.


Most important thing to do is to get her signed up for a basic obedience class and go from there.


----------



## nick59101 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Good advice!*

I agree with Opokki and Kenos Mom, It is important to give her enough oppertunities to go...but its equally important to build ROUTINE, especially with rescues. Theres nothing in the world that will mean more to her than stability and love, and knowing that tommorow will be just like today is the best thing you can do for her anxiety and sense of belonging. Also keep in mind how important socialization is, especially with this breed at this age..its time to start imprinting social habits that will make her a treat to be around and not an aloof fear biter! best of luck!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

all the above is good advice and i'd loke to add another bit of advice if that's ok....being as you're a first time dog owner (i assume from the area you posted in) and you're getting an Akita i _HIGHLY_ recommend training thru a trainer that has worked w/ the breed b/4.....IMO the Akita is not a first time dog and i'm really suprised that the HS you're getting her from is allowing a first time owner to adopt her (the same is true of Border Collies, but for different reasons, and i won't place any of my pups/fosters in a first time home w/out the person having done their "homework").....but this said, it is do-able as long as you understand the breed.....do your "homework" and talk to breeders/trainers of the breed.......

good luck w/ your girl and i hope you enjoy many yrs together.....


----------



## Akita (Dec 22, 2006)

Thank you all and this is not really my first dog..I did have a Husky and Waimarama at one time, but one was not a puppie when I got them...I saved the Husky that was trapped in a drain tunnel that became a pipe when I worked for the fire Dept in Chicago..The Company adopted her after I took care of her for about 6 months She was a bout 3 weeks old when she was abandoned and fell into a 60 ft drain pipe. They said there was no hope but I got her out of there. 
The Waimarama was an adult and ASPCA was going to put him down for being vicious. I asked if I could try somethings and went every day to the pound for 9 months. He was adopted by a family and died in loving arms...I didn't have room to keep him for myself.

Now my family has been hounding me for years to get a dog, but after I lost my last pet which was a cat to feline leukemia I didn't want to go through that depression again...Still They have been researching and at their ages are capable to deal with what is going to be a long and rewarding road. 

I just want to make sure I have a handle on the best info I can get in this day and age..

Thanks to all and hope your blessed this Christmas with everything you wanted...


----------

